# Kentucky Karron Oil/Curragh Carron Oil



## S_N (4 March 2008)

Anyone on here use it?

http://shop.horserequisites.co.uk/epages...Products/A03026
http://www.forans.com/products.asp?Action=Detail&amp;ProductID=96
http://www.trm-ireland.com/products/english/curragh-carron-oil.htm


----------



## buzzles (4 March 2008)

I've used the Curragh Carron oil before. Gives them a really good shine on their coat and I found it gave one of them a boost after she had a heavy course of antibiotics and lost some condition. It's also supposed to be very good for youngsters.


----------



## glenruby (4 March 2008)

I use the Curragh Carron Oil for my 2yo. Bought him in quite poor condition last June, he has now turned inside out and despite being turned out fulltime with a long winter coat (and it was snowing heavily yesterday!) he has a lovely shine.

Have also used Kentucky oil at work with similar results - have never seen such a good shine on ANY horses in my life.


----------



## alleycat (4 March 2008)

But how do you get them to eat anything oily? Mine dislike oil added to their feed - I suppose its the horse equivalent of greasy stew- they just turn their noses up and give me evil looks. Wish I could find a way to make oils more palatable. Any suggestions?


----------



## seabiscuit (4 March 2008)

Isnt that just simply Linseed oil that theyv'e tried to poshen up?
Looks like simple linseed oil to me. If so I feed boiled linseed all the time ( much cheaper) and it gives them an amazing coat and seems to put on condition. Its great for joints/digestion as well.


----------



## hati (5 March 2008)

I use Curragh Carron oil and find that it gives a really good shine to thier coat (even winter coats). Its not overly expensive and its the only supplement I feed.


----------



## Laafet (5 March 2008)

We used it at Kirtlington on the sales yearlings and they looked fab. Have never been able to find it in normal horsey shops.


----------



## S_N (5 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
We used it at Kirtlington on the sales yearlings and they looked fab. Have never been able to find it in normal horsey shops. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Have you been to Horse Reqs?


----------



## Asti (6 May 2008)

I use last 3 years Forans Kentucky Karron Oil when need little bit more energy and gleaming coat. Can't say a bad word about it. My horse is ultra good doer, but Karron Oil doesn't give any additional weight, also very small quantities to feed = cost effective.


----------



## cruiseline (6 May 2008)

We use Karron oil on all the endurance horses, it great.


----------



## Titchyfarter (6 May 2008)

I'm using it now and I've noticed a real difference in the coats and general condition.  Glad I found it.


----------

